# Neat tiny poison need help identifying!



## Catcat16 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi everyone!!! How are you guys doing? So I recently got this cool little poison and I can’t find it anywhere online, I was hopeing someone could tell me more about it! Maybe what it held, if it’s anything special? Etc.. oh cool little thing about the bottle... there’s a 13 on the bottom! Creepy! But awesome. Thank you guys you always help me out so  much And I always appreciate all of your time and knowledge-caitlin


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 2, 2021)

Where you been? I've seen alot of Poisons but don't remember ever seeing one like that? Cool looking. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 3, 2021)

I found the same one on ebay. It has a 5 on the bottom not the lucky 13. Here is the link to it. I was thinking it might be from England.  Great find.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						Vintage small CLEAR odd shaped glass bottle embossed "POISONOUS"  | eBay
					

Great look and condition! See photos for size and condition. and MO RE!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 3, 2021)

Cat, I echo Leon's question, where ya been? ...but I took a long break too so.... glad to see a post from you! Sweet lil poison! thanks for posting!
~Fred


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 3, 2021)

Nice poison, I've never seen that one either.  I suspect it's from the UK as well, it has that sort of look to it.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 3, 2021)

Never seen poisonous before on an American poison. I would vote U.K. too.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 10, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Where you been? I've seen alot of Poisons but don't remember ever seeing one like that? Cool looking. LEON.



Hi Leon! I recently moved into my new home! So I’ve been away for quite some time getting things together and I’ve unfortunately moved away from my dig spot so I haven’t gotten to go digging in awhile :/


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 10, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice poison, I've never seen that one either.  I suspect it's from the UK as well, it has that sort of look to it.


That’s interesting, I wonder how it got over here in the dirt then  what about the 13 on the bottom? Does that make it anymore rarer seeing how it’s a poison? Like does that in any way make it special?


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 10, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Cat, I echo Leon's question, where ya been? ...but I took a long break too so.... glad to see a post from you! Sweet lil poison! thanks for posting!
> ~Fred


No problem! I just moved into my first home and it’s from the 1930’s so I’ve been busy doing a lot of stupid repairs. The guy that took care of this place for the old woman who lived here before me was an absolute idiot that literally scammed the woman into thinking he was fixing things when in reality he was doing things like hot glueing pieces of a plastic Fence back together and painting over loose change on the floor instead of picking it up, putting locks in upside down, putting trim in upside down and making it absolutely uneven and silky looking, basically covering things up instead of fixing the problem... hiding things. fixing thingS by taking apart something else that’s just as important to be fixed...just absolutely idiotic stuff I’ve never in my life seen.. stuff I didn’t notice until my first night here so... been busy trying to fix whatever I can lol. I’m broke to say the least. Plus I moved far away from my dig spot and my car broke down so I have no way to get there because I spent all my money on buying this house! At least it’s payed for that I am thankful for.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I found the same one on ebay. It has a 5 on the bottom not the lucky 13. Here is the link to it. I was thinking it might be from England.  Great find.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think the 13 on the bottom makes it special or rare? Like could it possibly be special because it’s also a poison with that number?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 11, 2021)

Catcat16 said:


> That’s interesting, I wonder how it got over here in the dirt then  what about the 13 on the bottom? Does that make it anymore rarer seeing how it’s a poison? Like does that in any way make it special?


The 13 is just a mold number, it doesn't mean anything or make it any more special.  Although a bunch of people have been convinced that a 13 on a mason jar makes it more collectible so who knows...


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 19, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> The 13 is just a mold number, it doesn't mean anything or make it any more special.  Although a bunch of people have been convinced that a 13 on a mason jar makes it more collectible so who knows...


Yea I saw somewhere that ball mason jars with a 13 on the bottom were verrrrry collectible. So I may have to disagree with you there. Your right that it’s not actually anything different from one that says 7 but I believe it would sell faster or even bring in a smidge more money because of that. But that’s just because people are weird not because it actually makes the bottle anything special lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 19, 2021)

Catcat16 said:


> Hi Leon! I recently moved into my new home! So I’ve been away for quite some time getting things together and I’ve unfortunately moved away from my dig spot so I haven’t gotten to go digging in awhile :/


Long time no see! How's the married life Cat? In a new home huh? That's always stressful. Sorry to hear your now to far to travel to your old spot. I have a feeling you will find another. Could take a little research or physically searching. Again, I am so happy for you and welcome back. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Alemond (Mar 21, 2021)

Wow! Sorry I can't help you but VERY cool poison. I prefer mine to have the words Poison, Poisonous, or Not To Be Taken. And I loathe amber but will tolerate it for the right wording. Like the three embalming fluid bottles I have. Primo stuff.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Mar 22, 2021)

I Heard A Long Time Ago Some  People Believed 13 Was Unlucky And Many Complained To The Company And They Stopped Buyimg If It Had !3 On The Bottom .So The Co.  Started Putting Other No. There Was A Lot Of Canning Back Then . But It' s Only What I Heard . Have A Great Day .   Grace  Abounds


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 31, 2021)

Alemond said:


> Wow! Sorry I can't help you but VERY cool poison. I prefer mine to have the words Poison, Poisonous, or Not To Be Taken. And I loathe amber but will tolerate it for the right wording. Like the three embalming fluid bottles I have. Primo stuff.


Yes this one says poisonous right on the front! I like amber in the right setting but definitely not as much as other colors. I’ve alllllllways wanted an embalming fluid bottle! I’d love to see yours!


----------

